# برنامج الترجمة الشهير



## alsaneyousef (17 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 









Babylon Pro 7.0.2.2


البرنامج الشهير في اصدار جديد للترجمة بجميع اللغات. بابيلون 7
برنامج ترجمة نصوص وقاموس
بابيلون 7 برنامج ترجمة نصوص وقاموس سهل الاستعمال وفعال في أكثر من 50 لغة. بابيلون 7, برنامج ترجمة لجميع اللغات - تشغيل بسيط وسهل بكبسة واحدة مع بابيلون 7 ترجمة النصوص أصبحت أسهل, دون الحاجة الى "لصق/نسخ" أو صفحات انترنت غير ضرورية. فقط اضغط على أي كلمة في ملفات Word , Excel , Outlook , Internet وغيرها ترجمة نصوص , تحويل وحدات قياس , أوقات زمنية ,عملات نقدية مختلفة , أسعار العملات On-Line موسوعات مجانية وكل ما تحتاجه بمجرد كبسة واحدة. 

اضغط على زر كنترولctrl مع زر الماوس الايمن لترجمة الكلمة او النص












Homepage - موقع البرنامج 

http://www.babylon.com


تحميل البرنامج 12.9 م.ب ( 11.7 م.ب )
http://www.babylon.com/redirects/download.cgi?type=2016



الباتش ((اغلق البرنامج من ايقونتة بجوار الساعة وفعل الباتش في اي مكان ليتم التسجيل))


[URL="http://www.zshare.net/download/77509391a2af54/"]http://www.zshare.net/download/77509391a2af54/
[/URL]
or

[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/?4jyhhdmptze"]http://www.mediafire.com/?4jyhhdmptze
[/URL]or

[URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/92791360/Patch_7.0.2.3.exe.html"]http://rapidshare.com/files/92791360...0.2.3.exe.html[/URL]


Babylon 7 is the world's leading dictionary and language translation software. Babylon offers you the most intuitive tool for all your translation needs. With Babylon you can quickly translate emails, web pages, documents, instant messages, and more. All you have to do is click on the word or text that you want to translate and a small window instantly appears with the desired results from Babylon's extensive database of language dictionaries, glossaries and conversion tools. 


الف شكر واتمنى للجميع الفائدة


----------



## kamel99 (5 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر لك ولكل العاملين فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب * السلام عليكم*


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررر


----------



## 1qaz (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير بس الباتش ما موجود في الثلاثة روابط


----------



## ibrahim meca (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الباتش لا يعمل


----------



## hussien95 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------

